# Francis francis x1! Repair service in Manchester!?



## mljun00 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all ,

I've just bought Francis Francis X1 on eBay but it cannot make an espresso well so I am considering repair service for it. Could anyone recommend a repair centre near Manchester or tips for my machine?

It looks like a classic first generation, so it looks already out of warranty. The problem is on its 'group head part' (or more inside?). When I turn it on and try to make an espresso, water is just dripping down from group head. Other part is well operated so i think i can repair to use it, not refund on eBay again.

This is the first time to buy home espresso machine, and second-hand off, so I don't know what to do.. Is it possible that if i descale it, could the machine make a normal espresso? Or is it totally out of order?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I repair X1's so if you'd like a bit of help, let me know..

Richard


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I started out with a Francis Francis X1. The temperature gauge went wrong on mine and I had it repaired under warranty by Euro Food Brands, telephone 01604 821234. They are in Sywell which I think is near Northampton.

Hope this helps


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't accept any faulty goods from eBay unless they are sold as such. You have 60 days from the sale to raise a dispute.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If you paid for the machine using Paypal see whether you might be able to raise a claim.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If you do decide to repair, I would give it a strong dose of descaler and let it sit for a while in case it is a blockage.


----------



## Filippo (Oct 11, 2012)

First of all, hello to everyone, I am a very very new member.

Sorry for bringing this thread up, but I guess it is apposite, as I have a similar problem.

A malfunctioning Illy Francis Francis X1 (http://pursuitist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Francis-Francis-X1for-E.S.E-and-Ground-Espresso-Machine-Kit.jpg), out of warranty.

I am looking for repair/servicing in the London area, obviously I'd like it to be fairly cheap, but I have no idea where to go.

Does anyone know about places in London that repair coffee machines, and that are reliable enough?

Thanks a lot in advance, all the best.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, if you can get the machine to me (nr Ipswich in Suffolk) I can get it sorted. I totally rebuild them so can fix any fault. I guarantee I will be much cheaper than anyone else as fix them for the love of it.

Richard


----------



## Filippo (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry for the spam, everyone, it appears that I cannot send PMs as of yet.

Dear Richard,

I have just read your message. I could come to Ipswich (or where you actually are) and hand it over to you, unless I find out that shipping is better (but is it advisable?). The steam wand does not work anymore, and I believe the water is not at the right temperature, as the coffee is really not that good, with pads and ground coffee alike.

I know it is hard just by these pieces of information to gauge what the problem could be, but it'd be useful to know what sort of price-range you would have in mind for servicing, as I'd have to factor the travel expense as well, and I can't spend a lot (money+time) on an oldish machine...

let me know what you think, and if you believe that you could fix it, we could find an arrangement!

Thanks a lot, you can write me at filippo.fontanelli-at-gmail.com, I will be quicker in responding!

Best regards,


----------



## harrissa (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 4 year old Rancilio Silvia and the steam has stopped working - the coffee is good and hot but I cant get anything out of the steam arm. I have tried re-setting machine but not helped - on the steam mechanism inside there looks like a bit may have broken unless it is supposed to be half a circle - turning the steam knob is opening and closing the valve but no steam ;0( I am not very technically minded and have never had this item serviced - I have descaled it a few times - thats about it. Wonder if anyone local to Suffolk can help? Kind regards Sharon


----------



## harrissa (Dec 29, 2012)

Whoops new to this posted in completely the wrong place - SOZ


----------

